#  Ernährung >   Abführmittel absetzen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
ich leider schon seit einem Jahr an Abhängigkeit von Dulcolax. Nehme abends und morgens jeweils 25 Stück ein.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ich hab einen unglaublichen Durst und nehme momentan leicht zu.
Gerne würde ich von dem Zeug wegkommen. Mach schon regelmäßig Sport.
Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich das ganze nicht nach und nach reduziere oder soll ich lieber gleich komplett absetzen?
Auch hab ich Angst, dass ich nie mehr "normal" auf Toilette kann, wie ist denn da die Wahrscheinlichkeit? Zur Info hatte dieses ja eine Darmspiegelung, war alles ok.
Ich möchte auf keine Fall zum Arzt, ich will es alleine schaffen und ich will es auch!!
Könnt ihr mir meine Fragen beantworten und noch Ratschläge geben.
Vielen Dank

----------


## kaya

Du hast einen absolut typischen Verlauf bei Missbrauch bzw. Abhängigkeit von Abführmitteln. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Anwendung erfolgte, um Dein Gewicht zu reduzieren. 
Dulcolax entzieht der Darmschleimhaut Wasser, um den Stuhlgang anzudicken, damit voluminöser zu machen und so die Peristaltik anzuregen. 
Bei den Mengen und der Dauer der Einnahme funktioniert das aber nicht mehr. Durch den langen Gebrauch ist Dein Darm träge geworden, weil nie genug Masse zum Transportieren vorhanden war. Zudem haben chemische Abführmittel die unangenehme Nebenwirkung einen Kaliummangel zu verursachen, der auch zur Darmträgheit führt. Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz... 
Wenn Du die Mittel jetzt reduzierst oder absetzt passiert erstmal nichts. Dein Darm wird sich über Tage hinweg füllen, ohne dass Du Stuhlgang hast. Das siehst Du auch an der Waage, ist aber keine Gewichtszunahme, sondern das Gewicht des Stuhlgangs. Diesen Zustand musst Du aushalten.  
Gleichzeitig solltest Du Deine Ernährung überprüfen: sehr viel Ballaststoffe, Obst, Salat, Leinsamen und Fett bzw. Öl, um den Stuhl geschmeidig zu machen. Und natürlich viel trinken. Colonmassagen (wirken erst, wenn der Darm gefüllt ist) können auch hilfreich sein 
Probiere es aus. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass es ohne ärztliche Unterstützung kaum funktionieren wird...

----------


## StefanD.

Ich schätze ohne ärztliche Unterstützung wird das nichts. Denn Ballaststoffe sind auch nicht ohne!  Zuviel &#034;gesunde Ernährung&#034;: Der Mythos von den Ballaststoffen | Startseite | SWR odysso | SWR.de 
(Die Darmmassagen im Uhrzeigersinn um den Bauchnabel herum)

----------


## Anonym10

Liebe/r Kaya,
dein Posting ist alt und ich hoffe, du bist mittlerweile von den Abführmitteln weggekommen.
Möchte dir kurz von meiner Erfahrung berichten - die bei mir funktioniert hat. 
Hatte über 19 Jahre Abführmittel eingenommen. Als junges Mädchen habe ich mich dazu verführen lassen, um schlank zu bleiben und Co. Es wurde damals zu einer Sucht und ich Griff immer zu mehr. Nach Jahren wollte ich damit aufhören - nur nach Recherchen im Internet hatte ich Angst, dass das bei mir nicht klappt. Hatte Angst, das nach absetzen der Mittel - ich mit den Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen habe (Herzmuskel, Darmverschluss,) und mit einem Arzt/Ärztin darüber zu reden kam für mich damals auch nicht in Frage. Zu sehr hatte ich mich geschämt zu outen. Dieses Jahr hatte ich dann Corona (ich kann nur sagen - zum Glück). Mir ging es so schlecht, dass ich vergessen hatte, die Mittel einzunehmen. Rückblickend weiß ich, dass das Virus dafür gesorgt hatte, das ich einen normalen Stuhlgang hatte. Nur danach - hab ich es in Angriff genommen und habe gar nichts mehr eingenommen (aber Vorsicht - ich bin keine Ärztin - nur meine eigenes Handeln). Ich trinke täglich 1,5 - 2 Liter Wasser. Morgens esse ich Naturjoghurt mit trockenen Felgen und Flohsamenschalen. Danach wird Wasser getrunken. Ich esse viel Obst und Gemüse - bewege mich auch viel (aber zwinge mich nicht dazu - mache das, was mir Spaß macht (spazieren gehen oder schwimmen)). Und ich verbiete mir auch nichts. Esse auch mal Schokolade, Pizza oder Nudeln. Und ich kann euch sagen - ich bin davon losgekommen. Und Nein, man nimmt auch nicht zu oder sonst was - wenn man auf seine Fitness und Ernährung etwas achtet. Mittlerweile habe ich mich auch getraut und mit meiner Ärztin darüber gesprochen - und es ist alles gut. Und wenn ich das geschafft habe - dann ihr auch! Zu erwähnen ist: Damals habe ich die Dosis hochgefahren und die letzten zwei Jahre hatte ich dann nur noch 2 Tabletten pro Tag eingenommen - und heute gleich 0. Und traut euch und geht zu einem Arzt. ich bereue es, dass ich nicht viel früher damit aufgehört habe. Und: Bitte nicht aufgeben - auch wenn ihr mal einen Tag keinen Stuhlgang habt. Das müsst ihr gar nicht. LG

----------

